# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  peir.ice.awmn 12159

## ice

Παιδες εχω αρκετους διπλα μου αλλα μονο ο 3451(vipergr) και 405(προφητη papashark  :: ) επιασα σε ΑΡ.

απο τους υπολοιπους 62-7425 εχετε ορεξη για κανα λινκ?

----------


## ice

παιδες καλημερα 

υπαρχει κανενα ενδιαφερον να κανουμε κανα λινκ ?

----------


## acoul

που πας ρε νέοπα χωρίς πανοραμική ... ?? dsl το πέρασες;

----------


## ice

ερχεται και αυτη ορε

----------


## ice

Παιδες οι φωτο ειναι σε σειρα συνεπως απο αριστερα προς δεξια στροφη πρεπει να ξεκινησετε απο τιν 679 και προς τα πανω 

Επειδη ειναι εταιριας κτηριο και ειναι φατσα καρτα λιμανι πρεπει οι κεραιες να ειναι μικρες συνεπως παμε για πανελακι ή echo.

Note: απο το μερος που εχω παρει τις φωτο η τοποθεσια θα ειναι 2 μετρα πιο πανω (στο ταρατσακι) φωτο με νουμερο 678

----------


## geosid

με το συμπαθειο κιολας , χειροτερα δεν γινεται απο θεμα οπτικης  ::  καλη τυχη ...

----------


## acoul

τα αυτονόητα !!  ::  

κάνε άλλη μια προσπάθεια ανεβασμένος εκεί που δείχνει η IMGP0678 !! αν μπορείς πάρε και μια σκάλα και ανέβα ακόμη πιο ψηλά προσομοιώνοντας ένα 4μετρο που θα φιλοξενήσει μια grid για να σου φέρει το AWMN εκεί που είσαι. άμα γίνει αυτό και υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, μπορεί να σου γυρίσει και κάποιος της περιοχής if γιατί όπως όλοι ξέρουμε ο Πειραιάς είναι πονεμένη υπόθεση όπως και πολλές άλλες περιοχές του δικτύου εξάλλου.

διαφορετικά αυτό που είπε ο geosid ή dsl  ::  γενικά χλωμό το κόβω. τα λινκ τα κυνηγάς, δεν σε κυνηγούν αυτά ... ειδικά στις μέρες μας! όσο για το φάτσα κάρτα λιμάνι και τα συναφή ... όπου και αν κοιτάξεις από το λιμάνι σε ταράτσες κεραίες θα δεις ... το ταρατσάκι είναι και πιο μέσα οπότε μπορεί να παίξει μια προσεγμένη awmn κατασκευή ...

----------


## geosid

δοκιμασε κανε ενα καλυτερο σκαν εκει που δειχνει η φωτογραφια *IMGP0685 (Large).JPG*  ειναι τα μερη μου μπας και μπορεσω να βοηθησω ...
με πανελ δεν παιζει να βγει σε τετοιες αποστασεις βεβαια , αλλα μπας και αλλαξεισ γνωμη να βαλεις πιατακι  ::

----------


## ice

well αλεξανδρε 4μετρο δεν μπορω να στησω οποτε απλα θα ψαξουμε για εναλλακτικες . 

Υπαρχουν παλιοι κομβοι φατσα καρτα (hook and vabiris) αλλα δεν υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον 

Μην ξεχνας για κτηριο εταιριας μιλαμε και οχι για σπιτι που κανουμε οτι θελουμε . Τι να κανουμε θα συνεχιζουμε να φευγουμε αργοτερα απο το γραφειο .

----------


## geosid

> well αλεξανδρε 4μετρο δεν μπορω να στησω οποτε απλα θα ψαξουμε για εναλλακτικες . 
> 
> Υπαρχουν παλιοι κομβοι φατσα καρτα (hook and vabiris) αλλα δεν υπαρχει ακομα ενδιαφερον 
> 
> Μην ξεχνας για κτηριο εταιριας μιλαμε και οχι για σπιτι που κανουμε οτι θελουμε . Τι να κανουμε θα συνεχιζουμε να φευγουμε αργοτερα απο το γραφειο .


δεν χερεσαι ? θα πληρωθεις και υπερωριες  ::

----------


## ice

> δοκιμασε κανε ενα καλυτερο σκαν εκει που δειχνει η φωτογραφια *IMGP0685 (Large).JPG*  ειναι τα μερη μου μπας και μπορεσω να βοηθησω ...
> με πανελ δεν παιζει να βγει σε τετοιες αποστασεις βεβαια , αλλα μπας και αλλαξεισ γνωμη να βαλεις πιατακι



μαν μολις καταφερω και ανεβω εκει πανω θα την βγαλω την φοτο 
λογικα απο εκει πανω εχω και καλητερη οπτικη απο τα πλαγια τις 685

----------


## acoul

ή κάτι σε πιο low profile ...



σοβαρά τώρα, αν πας εξοπλισμό, τα στήσεις κιόλας, τους κάνεις και μια γενική συντήρηση στους απέναντι κόμβους που λες, ίσως να παίξει η λύση panel που θέλεις  ::

----------


## yorgos

Σήμερα είχα την τύχει να την περπατήσω αυτήν την κίτρινη σκαλίτσα με την βοήθεια ενός πολύ καλού παιδιού και να το δω από πολύ κοντά. Ωραία κατασκευούλα. 
Βέβαια είδα κι άλλα πολλά θαυμαστά έργα εκεί και έπεται συνέχεια... but that's another story  ::

----------


## ice

Παιδες ειμαι ετοιμος να ανεβασω πιατακι . Οποιοσδηποτε ενδιαφερεται ας γραψει εδω παρακαλω

----------


## ice

Αναζητειτε ακομα λινκ προς Κερατσινι 

Προσφερω πληρες πακετο κομβου σε οποιον μπορεσει να συνδεθει με εμενα  ::

----------


## tritsako

Ποιό node id έχει ο κόμβος να δώ αν σεβλέπω;

----------


## tritsako

> Ποιό node id έχει ο κόμβος να δώ αν σεβλέπω;



οκ. Το βρήκα, δεν έχω οπτικη....

----------


## alex.theoto

> Αναζητειτε ακομα λινκ προς Κερατσινι 
> 
> Προσφερω πληρες πακετο κομβου σε οποιον μπορεσει να συνδεθει με εμενα


Γεια σου. Είμαι Νίκαια #17000.
Αν και δεν έχω καλό οπτικό πεδίο, για δες αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι...

----------


## ice

Xmm λογικα κατι μπορει να γινετε . Θα προσπαθησω να ανεβω ταρατσα αυτην την βδομαδα

----------


## ice

> Αναζητειτε ακομα λινκ προς Κερατσινι 
> 
> Προσφερω πληρες πακετο κομβου σε οποιον μπορεσει να συνδεθει με εμενα


exm συνεχιζει και ισχυει αυτη η προσφορα

----------


## ice

Καλοι μου ανθρωποι , Υπαρχει κανεις που να θελει να συνδεθει ??

Η προσφορα ισχυει .Ενα ολοκληρο πακετο κομβου για να μπορεσει να συνδεθει !!!!!!

----------


## papashark

> Καλοι μου ανθρωποι , Υπαρχει κανεις που να θελει να συνδεθει ??
> 
> Η προσφορα ισχυει .Ενα ολοκληρο πακετο κομβου για να μπορεσει να συνδεθει !!!!!!


Βρε Ice, με τις φώτος που έχεις βάλει, δεν πρόκειται να βρεις λινκ, αν δεν ανέβεις επάνω στο ταρατσάκι να δεις πραγματική οπτική επαφή, δεν κάνεις προκοπή...

----------


## ice

Καλος Πανο θα ανεβω και στο ταρατσακι να βγαλω μερικες ακομα .

----------


## ice

Νεες Φωτο απο το ταρατσακι του κτιριου . Please help

----------


## ice

Κανενα παλικαρι δεν μπορει να βοηθησει ?

----------


## ice

ισχυει ακομα η προσφορα σε οποιον ενδιαφερεται !!!!!

----------


## tolishawk

εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι για λινκ στην ηλιούπολη. τι θα γίνει επιτέλους  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ice

ελα καλε μολις ηρθαν τα ανταλακτικα και ειμαι ετοιμος να παμε σε Ν . ενδιαφερεσαι ?

----------


## ice

Μηπως κανεις γνωριζει ποιος ειναι στο SSID awmn-farmakeio ??

Επσης μηπως ενδιαφερεται για λινκ ??

εχουν περασει 4 χρονια και κανενα ενδιαφερον

----------


## tsatasos

Mήπως ενδιαφέρεσαι να δοκιμάσουμε λινκ από τον 1107 με τον 17346?

Πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική και έχει βάλει ένα πιάτο να εκπέμπει περίπου προς τα εκεί που είσαι με ssid awmn-17346-bbsearch-1 ή 2.
Έχω βάλει φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα στη wind.
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=17346

----------


## ice

εχω ενα Ubiquity 5Ghz 30dBi, 5GHz AirMax διαθεσιμο εκει απλα μου λειπει η στυριξη . μολισ βρω μια πατεντα θα το προσπαθησουμε το λινκ εκει

----------


## tsatasos

Ok!

----------

